# Cleaning Molds



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Heat your mold up real good and wipe it out with a paper towel.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

You may have to many impurities in your wax like honey or propalis.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

If it is wax build up, you can use a hair dryer and paper towel. Works great for glass, too.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I would also recommend after you get your mold cleaned up to pour your wax at a warmer temp. As you pour you should see the wax making circles around the mold as you pour slow. you can go a little hotter if you don't like the jump lines but you'll run into the wax sticking maybe. 

Good luck.

Oops- Not warmer, cooler. Definitely cooler.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Once you heat them up, upside down and wipe them out 
an old nylon stocking works good for cleaning/polishing


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

Good stuff, thanks for the tips.


----------

